# Macro shots of shrimps and snails



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

Camera: Nikon D600
Lens: AF-S VR Micro-Nikkor 105mm f/2.8G IF-ED
Flash: Yongnuo YN-468 II i-TTL
Additional gear: Kenko Auto Extension Tube Set DG


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## zahtar (Sep 29, 2019)

Great shots! I love the crazy blue caridina and the snails! Keep them coming!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wonderful photos!


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)

I see you 👀


----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Bolbi (Jan 19, 2020)




----------

